# UK touring little or no interest in topic



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Here am I well over three quarters of the way around the coast of Britain with six blogs written but from the amount of feedback I've received I might as well not bother with the blogs as only a handful seem to have seen them.

Should I post it in the members bar?

Link to latest blog

>click here but only if you want to<


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Only if you want it to be censored!

Love your blog, pictures are great also.

Hang in there, we need you!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Frank, Frank which would you rather have - an undiscovered pearl of English blogging yet to be uncovered in all it's glory and might OR a discovered pearl of English blogging read and discarded by the fevering masses?

SDA


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> Here am I well over three quarters of the way around the coast of Britain with six blogs written but from the amount of feedback I've received I might as well not bother with the blogs as only a handful seem to have seen them.
> 
> Should I post it in the members bar?
> 
> ...


Hi Frank

I've quickly skipped through your last blog entry on here and it looks really interesting. The thing is though I wouldn't know where to go to read it on say a lazy Sunday afternoon.

If you were blogging on wordpress or blogger I would save it to my bookmarks and pick it up again when I was ready to read it properly.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Well done Frank; excellent blog & pics (even the (ex) steel works  ).
Keep up the good work - when are you getting round to Bognor - plenty of height barriers round here.
As usual Mr F is having a downer against authority, :?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Well you've got me hooked and my apologies for not writing to say so. 

I also think that your photo of a seal is just wonderful....a close first with so many other splendid pictures.

G


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Frank your readership figures just exploded.

Excellent blog, enjoyed it thoroughly although they avocets were exceeding small.

Not happy cos you didn't call in for a cuppa and a Fat Rascal.

SDA


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry I dont read Blogs.. !! Just not my "cup of tea"..
BUT I am certain that the people who do read them, enjoy them. Plus who knows who may read them later on and find them usefull..

SO,. 
If you enjoy writting them and it cost nowt then carry on.. Blog away mate....


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Not happy cos you didn't call in for a cuppa and a Fat Rascal.
> 
> SDA


 Fat rascal? :?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > Not happy cos you didn't call in for a cuppa and a Fat Rascal.
> ...


Like a Scone
Yorkshire Fat Rascals Recipe

Ingredients 
8oz plain flour 1oz light brown sugar 
¼ teaspoon salt 3 tablespoons milk 
4oz butter caster sugar 
20z currants

Instructions 
Sift flour and salt, rub in the butter. Add the currants and sugar. Stir in the milk and about 1 tablespoon of water. Mix to a firm dough. Knead lightly and roll to half an inch thickness. Cut into 2 inch rounds. Place on a greased baking tray, the dredge tops with caster sugar. Bake in a fairly hot oven for about 20 minutes.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Fat rascal? :?


----------



## 106559 (Aug 19, 2007)

O.K. Haggis looks friendlier! :!:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry you had to draw our attention but glad you did as the Photos are unbelievable.
Well done Frank :lol:


----------



## smurfinguk (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi
whatever you do don't stop the blog! You would be depriving us of such pleasure and spoiling my dreams of following in your tyre tracks. Keep up the good work.
smurfing


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The trouble is Frank that people are indeed losing interest in UK touring.

Can you blame them with the way we are treated when compared, for instance, France.

We are made to feel unwanted by the rash of height barriers springing up everywhere. The two main clubs are pricing us out of using them and even the New Forest are charging £1 per dog per night.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Great blog and we found it very interesting


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Fat Rascals*

see http://www.bettysbypost.com/item.asp?itmid=837

Now if I could get more than £3 for mine we'd be rich and could take the cruise around the coast and take Frank and Doreen with us.

SDA


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

yozz said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Here am I well over three quarters of the way around the coast of Britain with six blogs written but from the amount of feedback I've received I might as well not bother with the blogs as only a handful seem to have seen them.
> ...


Hi Yozz you know where MHF is and where the forum is in the menu well its the next menu option but one!

Oh and thanks to the rest of you but you were my reading public anyway weren't you


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Here am I well over three quarters of the way around the coast of Britain with six blogs written but from the amount of feedback I've received I might as well not bother with the blogs as only a handful seem to have seen them.
> 
> Should I post it in the members bar?
> 
> ...


I read it

We found your write up on the NW Scotland very useful.

Wups


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Shouldn't that be "20" currants   

Great Blog Frank (Edinburgh - Wash), I have been reading some Blogs on MHF and will get around to yours very soon

p.s. That blue steel structure on top of the van must have cut the MPG some


----------



## ollybear (May 16, 2005)

Hi Frank, it is a good thing you advertised your blog. It is really well made with the maps, the pictures and the background information. We visited some of the places, especially around Dorset, Devon and Cornwall but it takes a small van like yours to be able to see everything by car. I Think you should make a book out of that material. 

Best wishes from Germany-Bodensee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You may have thought I was a little peeved when I started this thread well I was so I apologise and also apologise for thanking you all as you will be getting extra emails  :signthanks:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I imagine that many people read one or two episodes of a blog and no more. However your incredible enthusiasm for a very specific subject (any subject) will never be shared by many.
MHF is such a vast and complicated forum, to most people, that finding the basics is as much effort as they want.
I wonder how many blogs you read??? (and you are an extremely prolific poster and obviously live here :wink: )

I've probably read 50% of your well written, very detailed and interesting blog.

Good luck


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Frank,
As you know I always read your blogs and find them interesting, have given me ideas and info and aspirations for the future.

I wonder if there is scope for an 'slimline' or 'on the run' version of them     ? Maybe not everybody has time to read them but would love the highlights of them. Just a thought.

Have you any plans for an out-of-state tour next year as I am already trying to see where we might go?

Ca


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep going Frank, someone has to do it. And not on a motorbikè :? plenty of piccies with grey skies.
I leave camera alone unless grey skies are deep and dramatic.

Cheers 
dave P


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just for you Dave a picture from each day except the 6th where you have two a blue and grey sky taken a few seconds apart but pointed in opposite directions.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the cloud formation over the Humber Bridge.

I used to vissit the site every two weeks whe they were building it.
Had a great piccy when there was a gap in the middle. Sadly all on slide and went missing when we moved house.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Frank Ive followed it and use to read bits out to Neil as a taster of where we could go, but sadly I had never thought to say thank you,
So a very big thank you. 
Not sure that I will be brave enough to tackle it on my own now but as I only want to explore the UK I will dream of trying some bits of your route. If that makes sense :roll:


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

sallytrafic said:


> Hi Yozz you know where MHF is and where the forum is in the menu well its the next menu option but one!
> 
> Oh and thanks to the rest of you but you were my reading public anyway weren't you


Hi Frank you lost me there. But then I noticed in the LH side panel that MHF blogs has been moved up to the top for now. I clicked on http://www.wheelgotravelling.info/Iberia2009.html and bookmarked it in my motorhome travels sub folder.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

yozz said:


> sallytrafic said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Yozz you know where MHF is and where the forum is in the menu well its the next menu option but one!
> ...


Does this help Yozz


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I read them, I read them!!! Plus I got a mention in the last one so am deffo a fan. 
I like the way you put them together with all the maps n stuff n pictures as well. Well done again!


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

It's helped me find it now Frank, but it is in an obscure menu option. Then it's above the shoutbox and below the chatroom and that is hardly encouraging new members to find and read it.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

carolgavin said:


> I read them, I read them!!! Plus I got a mention in the last one so am deffo a fan.
> I like the way you put them together with all the maps n stuff n pictures as well. Well done again!


Well I got mentioned years before you did so there!!

Hey missus! Welcome back where are you now?? Will log into MSN and Chat here so get thee in and tell all.

Are you going to write a blog too???

Ca


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Frank,
Just read this one. Excellent is not enough. Just wish I had the patience to do it myself.
Keep it up,
Gerry


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Blogs*

Hi Frank,

Usual high standard of blog with excellent photos and obviously a lot of work researching all the areas visited.

I, along with a few others no doubt feel slightly guilty about a lot of local information and facts that we should know, being brought to our attention by a relative stranger to the area.

Keep up the good work as it's an inspiration to us all.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Keep at it! Don't worry about lack of replies - it doesn't mean people are not interested!

Most read blogs like books, when they get to the end, they say it was a great story - Your trip is an ongoing story, so people will probably give you feedback at the end!

You are doing a sterling job!

As they say in Cornwall 'bes crack on'


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

My view is you write for your own pleasure and if other people wish to read it then that is a bonus.  Many things appear not to be read but normally that is because people read topics that are pertinent to them at that time. e.g. I hope to be going to France so I won't be deliberately looking for UK stuff or Irish stuff.

It is a topic of reference which will be used by many over the months and years and this is what it is about. Not instant best sellers.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Pusser/Daphne (That doesn't feel right!!)

I will have to remember now that Daphne's posts need to be read, as they are actually Pusser's. There should be a sticky about your name change.

Are you now a transgender minority groupie??

Ca


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Daphne said:


> My view is you write for your own pleasure and if other people wish to read it then that is a bonus. Many things appear not to be read but normally that is because people read topics that are pertinent to them at that time. e.g. I hope to be going to France so I won't be deliberately looking for UK stuff or Irish stuff.
> 
> It is a topic of reference which will be used by many over the months and years and this is what it is about. Not instant best sellers.


Hi

Sorry, but I do agree with Pusser. If you write, and post it here, its for people to read or not.

A touch of bruised ego here Frank I think.

Stan


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You are right Stan and Pusser

Which is why I apologised two pages ago


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I too have enjoyed reading your blogs but have not made any commet or thanks  I particularly liked your latest as it is an area I know pretty well but they have all been interesting. 
Lesley


----------

